# Alan Wake - Audioproblem



## Mr-Scott (22. November 2015)

Moin 

Ich spiele grade Alan Wake (gekauft auf GoG) und habe ein unangenehmes  Audioproblem. Ich höre ständig ein Geräusch, das wie ein hochdrehender  Rasenmäher klingt. Kennt das jemand und weiss, wie ich das abstellen  kann?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Mr-Scott schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich spiele grade Alan Wake (gekauft auf GoG) und habe ein unangenehmes  Audioproblem. Ich höre ständig ein Geräusch, das wie ein hochdrehender  Rasenmäher klingt. Kennt das jemand und weiss, wie ich das abstellen  kann?



Jetzt mal ganz "doof" gefragt: ist das vielleicht einfach nur der Lüfter Deiner Grafikkarte, weil du bisher keine grafisch so anspruchsvollen SPiele gespielt hast? ^^  Ansonsten: sind denn alle Treiber aktuell fürs Mainboard inkl. Sound, USB, LAN usw. sowie auch die Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## Mr-Scott (22. November 2015)

Nein, Hardware ist inzwischen nicht mehr das Problem. Ich hatte mich vor ein paar Monaten für etwa 450 Euro ganz neu eingekleidet mit Gigabyte-Board, AMD FX 6300 und AMD R9 270x. Damit lief zum Beispiel Tomb Raider (2013) ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf höchsten Einstellungen. Treiber sind alle aktuell. Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das die Audiolautstärke sehr niedrig ist. Die Pegel sind alle auf Anschlag und ich musste trotzdem noch zusätzlich die Lautstärke meiner Boxen mehr aufdrehen als sonst


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Mr-Scott schrieb:


> Nein, Hardware ist inzwischen nicht mehr das Problem. Ich hatte mich vor ein paar Monaten für etwa 450 Euro ganz neu eingekleidet mit Gigabyte-Board, AMD FX 6300 und AMD R9 270x. Damit lief zum Beispiel Tomb Raider (2013) ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf höchsten Einstellungen. Treiber sind alle aktuell. Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das die Audiolautstärke sehr niedrig ist. Die Pegel sind alle auf Anschlag und ich musste trotzdem noch zusätzlich die Lautstärke meiner Boxen mehr aufdrehen als sonst


  Wie gesagt: Treiber? ^^  und schau mal in den Audiooptionen des Spiels nach, ob du da vlt. was falsches drin stehen hast, zB Surround obwohl du kein Surroundsystem hast oder so.


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2015)

Und wie ists, wenn Du nur über Headset spielst?
Hörst man den Ton auch, wenn Du Spielszenen (Fraps oder ähnliches) aufnimmst?
Wenn ja, lad doch bitte mal eine solche Sequenz auf YT hoch, damit man den "Sound" hören kann.


----------



## Mr-Scott (22. November 2015)

Bei den Audiooptionen finden sich nur die Lautstärkeregler. Headset habe ich nicht, aber Fraps scheint die richtige Spur zu sein. Ich habe nämlich mal eben Fraps aktiviert. Wenn ich normal spiele, hat das Spiel 70 FPS und man hört den Ton sehr deutlich. Nehme ich mit Fraps auf, spiele ich mit 30 FPS und der Ton ist kaum mehr zu hören. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Framerate auf 30 FPS zu reduzieren?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Mr-Scott schrieb:


> Bei den Audiooptionen finden sich nur die Lautstärkeregler. Headset habe ich nicht, aber Fraps scheint die richtige Spur zu sein. Ich habe nämlich mal eben Fraps aktiviert. Wenn ich normal spiele, hat das Spiel 70 FPS und man hört den Ton sehr deutlich. Nehme ich mit Fraps auf, spiele ich mit 30 FPS und der Ton ist kaum mehr zu hören. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Framerate auf 30 FPS zu reduzieren?


 Das ist echt sehr seltsam, denn so was wie Fraps würde es normalerweise eher verschlimmern, weil es Last erzeugt.

Und bei den Treibern solltest du trotzdem mal checken, ob es nicht doch was neues gibt. Was du auch prüfen solltest: was läuft nebenbei? Irgendeine Software im Hintergrund? Vlt isses sogar ein Virenscanner schuld...  und  lass Steam auch mal das Game auf Fehler prüfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2015)

Nicht dass er die von Poltergeistern besessenen Fahrzeuge und Gerätschaften meint, die im Spiel dazugehören. Vielleicht versteckt sich auch besagter Rasenmäher darunter.


----------



## Mr-Scott (22. November 2015)

Ja, das wird es sein. Ein vom Poltergeist besessener, irrer Rasenmäher folgt mir auf Schritt und Tritt 

Aber egal jetzt, ich habe eh keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Das ist mir vom Gameplay her irgendwie zu blöd. Ich habe es von der Festplatte gefegt und spiele jetzt Baphomets Fluch 1 Directors Cut  

Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Mr-Scott (28. November 2015)

Ok, da das gleiche Problem auch bei F.E.A.R. auftritt (auch auf GoG gekauft, da schein irgendwas zu sein, was sich nicht so richtig mit meinem System verträgt), komme ich wohl nicht um eine neue Soundkarte herum. Welche (günstige) Soundkarte könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich habe ein 5.1-Boxensystem. Ausserdem habe ich einen HDMI-HD-Receiver (per HDMI am PC Monitor angeschlossen und Audio geht über die Onboard-Soundkarte). Die Karte sollte also entsprechende Anschlüsse haben. Ich würde ja meine Soundblaster Audigy 4 von Creative nehmen, wenn nicht Win7 permanent die Treiber/Software zerschießen würde, so das ich fast nach jedem Neustart alles wieder neu installieren müsste. Von daher bitte nichts von Creative empfehlen

Danke


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2015)

Mr-Scott schrieb:


> Wenn ich normal spiele, hat das Spiel 70 FPS und man hört den Ton sehr deutlich. Nehme ich mit Fraps auf, spiele ich mit 30 FPS und der Ton ist kaum mehr zu hören.


Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Mr-Scott (28. November 2015)

Nachdem ich mir bei Youtube ein paar Videos angesehen habe, muss ich diese Frage wohl mit einem klarem *JA* beantworten. Ich habe dann gelesen und auch selber festgestellt, daß das Problem relativ einfach mit aktiviertem VSync zu beheben ist. Ohne VSync habe ich bei FEAR 450 FPS und dieses nervige Geräusch. Mit VSync habe ich 60 FPS und das Geräusch ist weg. Muss ich also in Zukunft immer nur darauf achten, das die FPS-Zahl möglichst nicht 60 überschreitet.

Vielen Danke für den entscheidenen Hinweis


----------



## HanFred (29. November 2015)

Freut mich, geholfen zu haben. 
Die höheren FPS waren der entscheidende Hinweis.


----------

